# Video of my Betta Jumping to get his food



## jasonmk1j (Jun 19, 2012)

Thought I'd share these with the fellow Betta lovers out there:-

When I learnt that they can miss out at feeding times when in a community tank I thought I'd better get some sort of feeding regime going for him, imagine my surprise when I put a flake on my finger and went to put it in the water in front of him, only for him to jump out and grab it before I got to the water... I've been feeding him this way since

(Skip to 40 seconds in as my friend with the camera didnt quite get it at 1st)

Siamese fighting fish jumping for his dinner - YouTube


I needn't have worried though, aint nobody taking my lil guy's food *r2 see what happens when they try....

Siamese fighting fish (Betta) Flaring and chasing other fish around the tank - YouTube


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

lol feisty little guy! I had a betta that would jump too, but he preferred killing my finger to eating


----------



## jasonmk1j (Jun 19, 2012)

Whenever I put my hand near the water for maintenance he jumps at it, I've tried to teach him that a finger wiggling in the water means feeding time but he takes no notice, bless him *r2


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Aww,hes beautiful!They are very smart little fishes and easy to train for tricks.Just be sure you have a cover over him because if he sees anything like food he may leap to his doom.


----------



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

He is feisty! My betta comes to the surface when I feed him and will swim in between my fingers with no fear, but he is much lazier than yours. I have only seen Harold move that fast when he decides to move from one plant to the other on opposite sides of the tank. Then he's a blue blur  He ignores my other fish, he acts like he's too good for them. haha. They are such cool fish.


----------

